# Sandusky River updates



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll try to keep you guys updated on river conditions and if fish are being caught. Personally I don't fish it during the walleye run. After the run is over I'll try to pick up a few and fun fish for whitebass. I get pretty busy this time of year and don't get to the computer every day but I'll do my best


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Way to go Longbow!!!! It will be much appreciated by me.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Some Of Us Drive A Long Way To Fish. That Would BE Very Helpfull.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

High and muddy. Mid week if your luckey


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

When do the white bass run. I know it is after the walleye. Back in the mid 70's I was invited to fish for white bass by a friend who worked in down town Freemont. I couldn't believe my eyes when I seen all the folks fishing the in town streach. I sure would like to give it a try this year. Please keep posting.
John


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

White bass run usually starts the last couple weeks of April. Walleye are pretty much done the last week of April. Best time to catch the walley in the mouth would be in this period of time.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

i've done good on the eyes at the end of the run, once the white bass are in the river heavy. the eyes will be active at first light & in the upper water column chasin', not on the bottom. caught the eyes on small rapalas & 1/8 oz rooster tails, early May.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

My computer is acting up so don't know if i'm going to be down for a while or not. River is looking better ( water level dropping and cleaning up a bit). Might be fishable late in the week and or weekend. Have been reports of walleye being caught. My opinion is it is from yanking and cranking.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Longbow what's wrong with your PC? You can't go down!  Seriously though, what is wrong? Maybe I can give you some pointers. I'm trying to plan a trip somewhere to fish this weekend, and I'll need your insight.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

the dusky will be good to go by this weekend.....IF we don't get any significant rain from now until then.......i'm gonna give it a try towards the end of the week Thurs-Fri....i'll holla at ya big guy.:B 

i hope they bite me........good !!


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Patsheart, I think I have it figured out. thanks


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Fowltalk, I'll be looking forward to hearing something from you. If it's not bumping then I'm going down to Hoover near Columbus.

Longbow, I hope you've got it.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

....a 23" jack. lost another immediately after that. there is a few fish in the river. the water is still high and muddy, surely will be the same come this weekend. it is fishable though. not many folks fishing, however i did see 1 fish here & there and one pirate came & went twice with 2 limits  
most, if not all the fish seen caught were jacks, no hens rollin' either.

maybe Sunday, back at it again. bringing the muscle with me (son).


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

fowltalk said:


> ....a 23" jack. lost another immediately after that. there is a few fish in the river. the water is still high and muddy, surely will be the same come this weekend. it is fishable though. not many folks fishing, however i did see 1 fish here & there and one pirate came & went twice with 2 limits
> most, if not all the fish seen caught were jacks, no hens rollin' either.
> 
> maybe Sunday, back at it again. bringing the muscle with me (son).


Floaters or lead?


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

i like lead better....1/8 oz is what i was throwin, no other weight. could of definetely used a split shot or two anywhere near the main current, but i was concentrating on slower pools below the current breaks.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Still muddy and moving pretty good. But guys are fishing


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My buddy went yesterday evening(3/26) and he said it is a mudhole right now. He saw 1 guy run to his car with 2 fish on a stringer and it is hard to believe he got those fish to bite in that dirty water.

I believe the weather channel is predicting more rain the next day and a half so it might be next Sunday or Monday before things are looking good. I think I will sniff out some saugeye around here if I can.

CG


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

...i fished today from 3:30 till the whistle blew.......the water is about 8-12" lower than Sat....still higher than normal thats for sure. they're in there though. i didn't catch anything legal but 6 buffalo carp, 1 sucker & 1 sheephead.....they really dig yellow/orange jigs. i did foul hook and land atleast 6 walleyes....one had to be 12lbs and a couple other 10s. bumped into a bunch of fish, along with the fellows next to me.
two dudes next to me CAUGHT atleast 6 nice eyes....they were using floaters and had a good hole. i was able to wade half way out in the river. the fish were in the middle.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Two of my buddies venture out to Fremont toady and caught a total of 6
in about 3 hours. They were using chartruesse on chartruesse.


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

...Fished the river this afternoon...caught 2 and snagged 1...all jacks. very few people fishing and fish caught. water level is about normal, maybe lower.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

seems like the fish don't run the river like they use to ,,maybe all the years of illegal snagging finally caught up with it


----------

